# ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات - تم اضافة 3 ترانيم بتاريخ  5/1/2009



## cobcob (26 يوليو 2008)

*دى مجموعة ترانيم تصلح انها تتشغل فى أفراح أو خطوبات
وشكر للأعضاء
mina3338  - استفانوس (نائب المشرف العام) - marco_koko_201 - bisho102 
لأننا استخدمنا فى الموضوع ده لينكات كانو رافعينها فى مواضيع سابقة جمعنا منها الترانيم دى​**
ترنيمة "تعالى يا يسوع بيتنا" - شريط(يسوع فى بيتنا)- فريق الحياة الافضل (أطفال)

ترنيمة "بيتى يا رب اللى انت بنيته" - شعار مهرجان الكرازة 2008

ترنيمة "خلى الحب يرفرف" - شريط (كرنفال) -كنيسة مارمينا شبرا

ترنيمة "اجعلنى كخاتم على قلبك"

ترنيمة "متشكرين"

ترنيمة "الله أمين- أما أنا وبيتى" - شريط (ليك كل أيامنا) - فريق الحياة الافضل

ترنيمة "ربى أمامك أخذت قرارى"

ترنيمة "الله اللى عم يجمعكن" - زياد شحادة

ترنيمة "يانجوم في السما" من شريط (في سكون اليالي)

"ان لم تبن أنت البيت" شريط (لمسة حياة) 

الترتيب كان مش من انسان - سامح عبيد

اول دعوة فى فرحنا - سامح عبيد

3 ترانيم من شريط يوم فرحى - جون لويس 

وانت معانا

انت تقود البيت العامر 

يلا نبتدى حياتنا

تم اضافة الشريط كاااااامل 
بمشاركة مشرفتنا الجامدة جدا ميرنا 

شريط " يوم فرحى " - جون لويس"

شكر خاص ايضا لأخونا george3st  على اضافة ترنيمة

جمعتنا برباط مقدس - شريط أنا بشكرك -  المرنمة ايناس عزت




*​*
مع تحيات
فريق عمل قسم الترانيم​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات*

*رائع بجد*
*مجهود فوق الرائع cobcob*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم حبيبتي*​


----------



## ramy299 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات*

رائع بجد
مجهود فوق الرائع cobcob
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وربنا يعوضك كل خير اخوك رامى


----------



## monmooon (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات*

*بجد بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه ده جالي في وقته ربنا يباركك مرسسسسسسسسسسسي علي خدمتك​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات*

مجموعة جميلة وتجميع رائع للموضوع
تسلم ايدك يا ماريان​


----------



## cobcob (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات*

*شكرا على الردود كلها يا شباب
ياللا بقى كولو يستخدم الترانيم دى 
عشان عاوزين نقول مبروك لكل الناس

معلش انا دايما ردودى بتيجى متأخرة عشان النت بيهرج معايا كتير​*


----------



## ktakity (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات*

ميرسى على مجموعه الترانيم دى


----------



## cobcob (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات*

*تم اضافة ترنيمة (ان لم تبن انت البيت)​*


----------



## maarttina (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات*

ترنيمة ايمن كفروني ده انا كنت دايغه عليها ومش لاقياها وكمنت هموت عليها بجد ميرسي خالص الرب يبارك حياتكcobcob


----------



## cobcob (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم للأفراح والخطوبات*

*تم اضافة 3 ترانيم من شريط يوم فرحى - جون لويس 
وانت معانا
انت تقود البيت العامر 
يلا نبتدى حياتنا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااائع 

ميررررررسى جدا ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## cobcob (5 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااائع
> 
> ميررررررسى جدا ياباشا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



*شكرا يا كوكو باشا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى كتير يا cobcob
عمل رائع حقيقى ربنا يباركك
ويعوض تعبك​*


----------



## cobcob (6 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى كتير يا cobcob
> عمل رائع حقيقى ربنا يباركك
> ويعوض تعبك​*




*ميرسى ليكى بريسكلا​*


----------



## prayer (8 يناير 2009)

ميرسي علي الفكرة و وتنفيذها و تعب تجميع الترانيم 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ويذيد من ثمار خدمتكم ثلاثون وستون ومائة آمين


----------



## cobcob (9 يناير 2009)

prayer قال:


> ميرسي علي الفكرة و وتنفيذها و تعب تجميع الترانيم
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم ويذيد من ثمار خدمتكم ثلاثون وستون ومائة آمين



*أمين يا prayer
ربنا يبارك لكل واحد بيتعب عشان يخدم 
شكرا لتشجيعك​*


----------



## battooota (31 يناير 2009)

ترانيم حلويييييييييييييييييين قوى30:


----------



## amad_almalk (2 فبراير 2009)

ترنيمه رائعه
مرسيىىىىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتيك​


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

battooota قال:


> ترانيم حلويييييييييييييييييين قوى30:




*شكرا يا بطوطة على مرورك وردك الجميل*​


----------



## cobcob (2 فبراير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> ترنيمه رائعه
> مرسيىىىىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتيك​




*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الرد والمشاركة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## botros_22 (3 فبراير 2009)

ترانيم جميلة جـــدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kouceila (27 أبريل 2009)

سلام و نعمة الرب يسوع عليكم


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

ترانيم جميلة  ورائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## sleepybeauty (29 أبريل 2009)

*بجد بجد ميرسي اويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي وربنا يعوضطم انا فرحي كمان اسبوع وبجد كنت محتاجاهم اوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*
*ربنا يفرح قلوبكم كلكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## noraa (20 يوليو 2009)

مرسى جدا  لترانيم الافراح


----------



## مارينا مسعود (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع بس انا عايزة ترنيمة بيك افراحى ابتدات       ميرسى


----------



## Boutros Popos (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااًًًًًًًًًًًً
انا اكتر حاجة بحبها فى حياتى الترانيم
و التراتيل 
امتع اوقاتى و انا بسمع ترانيم
انا متشكر جداً على الترانيم الجديدة
انا معظمهم اول مرة اسمعهم
ميرسى​


----------



## katy juss (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ترانيم رائعه ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا حملت كل الترانيم
بجد رااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يباركك كوبكوب ويبارك كل الا تعبوا باتيان الترانيم دى
ربنا يفرح قلبكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لتعبك

كم كنت فى أحتياج لهذه الترانيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## tony_goy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الرب يبركككككك


----------



## شيرين حنا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد انت سكر


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل شكرا

ربنا يفرح الكل​


----------



## ENG BESHOY (18 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي اوي علي الترانيم دي


----------



## tony2010 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مارينا مسعود (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى خالص


----------



## ماهر يوأنس (30 ديسمبر 2009)

فكره جديده وحلوه 
ياريت نعيش حياة النعمه حتى فى الأفراح بدل من الرقص والغنا اللى بيخلى الروح القدس اللى ربط بين الزوجين يهرب لأنه من الطبيعى مش هيقعد فى مكان كله رقص وعرى وغنا وطالما الروح القدس مشى بتفضل بس المشاكل


----------



## george3st (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*ترنيمة جمعتنا برباط مقدس ياريت تضيفوها*

*ترنيمة جمعتنا برباط مقدس راااااااااااااائعة ياريت تضيفوها
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96892*


----------



## rinish (26 يونيو 2010)

بجد لذيذ اللى انتوا عملينوا دة اخر حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااجة:new8::new8:


----------



## minsandra (27 يونيو 2010)

gameela awiiiiii


----------



## sarafady (3 يونيو 2011)

انا حقيقى مش عارفه اشكركم ازاى على الترانيم دى انا كنت بدور عليها وحمحتجاها فعلا لفرحى مش عارفه اقولكم ايه ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يخليكوا ليا يارب كل اللى فى منتديات الكنيسه
بحبكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## جورج الناظر (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يارب كده يخليكم كلكم ويبارك فيكم كلكم ومتشكر جدا كتيرا


----------

